

What will Y Combinator look like in three years?  - dwynings
http://areallybadidea.com/what-will-y-combinator-look-like-in-three-yea

======
aristus
Someone asked this question 4 years ago today. PG joked about getting Trevor
to build him a robot:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7554>

------
Samuel_Michon
Not to sound luddite, but I hope it won't have changed much. Same for Hacker
News. IMHO, it's perfect as is.

EDIT: the first time around, I couldn't read the linked article, as the server
was HN'ed. Now, having read the article, I wholeheartedly agree. I do hope,
that if YC scales much further, it will expand to Europe. I feel I shouldn't
have to move to the valley to create a successful startup. For instance, my
hometown is a sister city to Palo Alto, surely there's some opportunity to
share the love.

~~~
pauldisneyiv
Not to come across as a downer; but there is nothing to say that you can't
create a successful startup where you're at. You simply cannot be part of the
Y Combinator program.

Have faith and get coding!

------
jerf
That's an aggressive answer to give to that question in this foru.... oh, it's
the domain name. Carry on.

------
JacobAldridge
pg's personal time may face a law of diminishing returns, but the alumni
network will scale up in a comparative way. At least, in the 3 year timeframe
discussed here.

------
tomrod
I originally got a 404 error and thought it was some kind of prank.

~~~
jerf
Now I'm getting binary gibberish that doesn't seem to be any encoding I can
divine? Going straight to <http://areallybadidea.com/> has it on the front
page, for now.

------
geuis
Its just random broken text. I don't get the joke.

